# Moss box ideas



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Currently using a large sandwich type box, but it looks horrible. Looking for ideas of a nice moss box that will fit an adult Royal Python please 🙂


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I use black Really Useful Boxes and then make an entrance hole using a hole-saw. Still not the most attractive looking hide, but the black is less obtrusive than the clear/grey/white ones


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

I have a few of the Zoomed repti-shelters, and Trixie caves, though not sure I’d endorse them.

Trixie are resin, can have sharp edging, or internal pinch points, they also flake paint if kept in moist conditions.

The old style zoomed reptile-shelters (still displayed on the packaging) were also resin, and could become brittle, although the lids looked more realistic. They replaced them with ceramic design, which looks more artificial, and is prone to chipping, but supposedly less environmental harmful product.

prices range from £20 to a whopping £50 or £60 which is a total rip off, especially given the image not even reflecting the actual product.

I do occasionally pick up old ones on eBay, but only if not excessive.

There are some interesting designs from Zilla, but import on top of cost, they seem too expensive.

Perhaps you could try to build one yourself?

2-part epoxy or clay products perhaps?


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Swindinian said:


> I have a few of the Zoomed repti-shelters, and Trixie caves, though not sure I’d endorse them.
> 
> Trixie are resin, can have sharp edging, or internal pinch points, they also flake paint if kept in moist conditions.
> 
> ...


Choice for bigger snakes, especially at a sensible price seems very limited that's for sure. 
I have considered making one, but really unsure of how to do it due to the moisture. Maybe a wooden box with the plastic tub hidden inside would be better? Means an extra shelf for the snake to climb on 🤔


----------



## Liam Sinclair (Sep 10, 2019)

Elly66 said:


> Currently using a large sandwich type box, but it looks horrible. Looking for ideas of a nice moss box that will fit an adult Royal Python please 🙂


The new white python lay boxes are good, rrp is £17.99. My female laid her clutch in one.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Not seen these, but will look out for them


----------



## Liam Sinclair (Sep 10, 2019)

Swindinian said:


> Not seen these, but will look out for them
> View attachment 362984
> 
> View attachment 362983
> ...


I was sent one, im going to be putting out a review, my female mbk laid her clutch in one, went very well. Gave her the choice over a rub i cut an entrance into, or this and she opted for this


----------



## Liam Sinclair (Sep 10, 2019)

Liam Sinclair said:


> I was sent one, im going to be putting out a review, my female mbk laid her clutch in one, went very well. Gave her the choice over a rub i cut an entrance into, or this and she opted for this


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Am tempted to try these new white python ones for all my Antaresia, they look a lot smarter than the dark tupperware tubs I am using at the moment haha


----------



## Liam Sinclair (Sep 10, 2019)

LiasisUK said:


> Am tempted to try these new white python ones for all my Antaresia, they look a lot smarter than the dark tupperware tubs I am using at the moment haha


I just purchased maculosa and will probably do the same for them


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Good choice! Great genus. I had some maculosa start hatching today


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Liam Sinclair said:


> The new white python lay boxes are good, rrp is £17.99. My female laid her clutch in one.


What are the dimensions of the hide please? Looked at it online, but can't seem to find any details of the size.


----------

